# Picture of a new nid!!!



## Azkaellon

Well here it is guys the first picture of a new tyranid model!!!










Aparently some of the new nids are called the following

Pyrovore: (rumored to be a fire-based biovore variant giving the nids a strong indirect fire option)
Toxathrope: (probably the bug above, and sounding like a minor variant of a malanthrope/zoanthrope based on its name, size, and appearance)
Trygon: (the big guy himself, but still no word of whether its in the codex, or Apocalypse only)


*Sauce= Bell of lost souls*


----------



## Cpt. Loken

that looks awesome. now i know im going to start a nid army next year.


----------



## Azkaellon

Cpt. Loken said:


> that looks awesome. now i know im going to start a nid army next year.


No i am >=D again...(they where my first army so i horribly painted them and they ended up literly in china due to a deal that spawned into my huge eldar force) Also added some new nid "names" from BOLS


----------



## bobss

What is it meant to be? Hive Tyrant? it dosent much look like an offshoot of the Zoanthrope to me. I hope they continue the fluff, with the tyranids obviously winning against the orks in the octavious system


----------



## maddermax

bobss said:


> What is it meant to be? Hive Tyrant? it dosent much look like an offshoot of the Zoanthrope to me. I hope they continue the fluff, with the tyranids obviously winning against the orks in the octavious system


Looks closer to a malanthrope, so maybe the Toxathrope WKoA was talking about. I wonder if they're bringing out a plastic kit for making 'thropes of various sorts? A single plastic kit for making any of the 'thropes would be truly awesome....


----------



## bitsandkits

_just remember a "thrope" is not just for Christmas its for life _ RSPCA


----------



## your master

i actually dont like the model it looks like a mishmash of other nids carny body, lictor head, ravenor tail blah blah blah no imagination for this its looking like the first army in 10 years i wont be buying any new minatures for


----------



## 73killer

cool new nids


----------



## MaidenManiac

Witch King of Angmar said:


> ...Pyrovore...
> ...Toxathrope...


Uhm, was those the best names they could come up with?:cray::alcoholic:


----------



## bitsandkits

MaidenManiac said:


> Uhm, was those the best names they could come up with?:cray::alcoholic:


Personally im looking forward to the Veggiefex


----------



## creation_rites

new model looks ok but you just know its gonna be a ball ache to put together


----------



## Adeptus

Love the model but seriously whats with the names ?


----------



## jams

looks cool but we'll be lucky if it can support its own body weight


----------



## KarlFranz40k

jams said:


> looks cool but we'll be lucky if it can support its own body weight


Fingers crossed it will be in plastic! 

Soooo excited about these new nids.


----------



## BDJV

I think it looks alright, it would probably look awesome if it had a paint job that didn't suck!


----------



## Stella Cadente

BDJV said:


> I think it looks alright, it would probably look awesome if it had a paint job that didn't suck!


you can't expect much from the eavy metal team nowadays, most of the good painters were laid off and replaced with 4 year olds with poster paint.


----------



## bobss

> you can't expect much from the eavy metal team nowadays, most of the good painters were laid off and replaced with 4 year olds with poster paint.


To be honest I dont really find that true. The models and colour schemes ( not including this new `nid one, how boring, come on theres more interesting stuff that Leviathan ) but anyway, now with all the new washes, foundation and metallic paints, the eavy metal work is by far better than the older goblin green based crap


----------



## HandOfNephthys

Gotta love the Pyrovore.
It rolls off the tongue.
In a fiery flame of madenning flaming flame tastical flame induced madness.
Oh, and fire.


----------



## Azkaellon

HandOfNephthys said:


> Gotta love the Pyrovore.
> It rolls off the tongue.
> In a fiery flame of madenning flaming flame tastical flame induced madness.
> Oh, and fire.


I Second this fire loving maniac :victory:

Also from looking at this mottle it must be the Toxthrope of doom, and after looking closer it should be one of the new metal blister models.k:


----------



## Grimskul25

MaidenManiac said:


> Uhm, was those the best names they could come up with?:cray::alcoholic:


Well we don't expect much for names from GW, if you've noticed a crapload of things they name sound ridiculous, particularly tanks among things...like the variants of the hellhound the banewolf and devildog which sound retarded, or stuff like Banehammer, Doomhammer, Stormlord, Stormsword....they use so much hammer and lord i'm surprised they didn't make a Hammerlord or something like Scrotumsword...I don't know they're not rally that creative in terms of naming.


----------



## Sethis

The names are casual labels... not what's going to be in the actual codex entry.

Atm we have "Boomfex", "Flyrant" etc etc. These are just the same kind of labels.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

Grimskul25 said:


> Well we don't expect much for names from GW, if you've noticed a crapload of things they name sound ridiculous, particularly tanks among things...like the variants of the hellhound the banewolf and devildog which sound retarded, or stuff like Banehammer, Doomhammer, Stormlord, Stormsword....they use so much hammer and lord i'm surprised they didn't make a Hammerlord or something like Scrotumsword...I don't know they're not rally that creative in terms of naming.


Don't forget Guardsman Rambo - err, sorry, Marbo.


----------



## bitsandkits

i hope we get the parprant and tootfex


----------



## Broguts

HandOfNephthys said:


> Gotta love the Pyrovore.
> It rolls off the tongue.
> In a fiery flame of madenning flaming flame tastical flame induced madness.
> Oh, and fire.


this man should be counseled


----------



## Orochi

bitsandkits said:


> Personally im looking forward to the Veggiefex


LOL!

actually made me laugh.


----------



## Azkaellon

Orochi said:


> LOL!
> 
> actually made me laugh.


it shall be Paired with the Dressingfex, who's mighty double twin-linked Dressing weapons make everything tasty!


----------



## HivefleetIngensus

Actually, from what I've heard (on the Tyranid Hive), I've been hearing Toxatroph, not Toxathrope. And rumors have been either saying the picture is the Toxatroph, Malanthrope, or the rumoured new "super psyker". 

And Pyro in Nid stuff usually refers to something called "Pyro-acid" that was in one of the previous codexes (not 4th, but maybe 3rd/2nd). Not flames, sorry. Although I think that used a flame template, but don't quote me on this, I not entirely sure.


----------



## HandOfNephthys

Pyro-acid.
A fiery acid of burning pain-filled fiery death and meltastic acidic meltyness.
Like a fiery burrito.
Minus the cheese.


----------



## smfanboy

Grimskul25 said:


> Well we don't expect much for names from GW, if you've noticed a crapload of things they name sound ridiculous, particularly tanks among things...like the variants of the hellhound the banewolf and devildog which sound retarded, or stuff like Banehammer, Doomhammer, Stormlord, Stormsword....they use so much hammer and lord i'm surprised they didn't make a Hammerlord or something like Scrotumsword...I don't know they're not rally that creative in terms of naming.


Maybe cause it sounds more manly than pink, flufy and unicorn


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Ok.. so next up we'll have..

The cornyfex, the fluffythrope, and the pink elephant from Hive Fleet Kitty.

Oh, and I forgot, the buritovore.. it ate so many burito's that when it's in close combat, it can release a 'gas attack', like a large blast template centered on itself.
Enemies in CC with it also get a -2 to their leadership and -1 to their weaponskill.


----------



## maddermax

Inquisitor Einar said:


> The cornyfex, the fluffythrope, and the pink elephant from *Hive Fleet Kitty*.


So then it's Hello Kittynaught vs. KittyFex?










An epic battle in the making...


----------



## Usaal

OH Finally! some pics and info... all be it not much, but still, it shows that it is comming for sure now.


----------



## HivefleetIngensus

There is a new pic of the warrior box cover art on warseer. I can't find a link, though.


----------



## Azkaellon

Found it.


----------



## oblivion8

cool, looks like the malanthrope, but has a lash whip....
alright names, but like said before sounds more like a sub name (spineguants/termiguants) something the imperial would call out to their comrades if they spotted them.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Grimskul25 said:


> Well we don't expect much for names from GW, if you've noticed a crapload of things they name sound ridiculous, particularly tanks among things...like the variants of the hellhound the banewolf and devildog which sound retarded, or stuff like Banehammer, Doomhammer, Stormlord, Stormsword....they use so much hammer and lord i'm surprised they didn't make a Hammerlord or something like Scrotumsword...I don't know they're not rally that creative in terms of naming.


You do realize that Stormblade, Shadowsword, Baneblade and almost all those Super-heavies are existing since late 80s, right? Take a look at Epic Space Marine...

Can agree on the devildog and banewolf though:cray: Lets hope those bug-names are WIP names....


Neat find on them new Hive Fleet Leviathan bugs(red guns), I dont know if I like it better or not though.
I think I would have preferred if they would have made a completely new Hive Fleet for the new Codex. Hive Fleet Argle-Bargle or whatever, this will just look like Leviathan mk2. Its always more fun to see "new" paintjobs then touched up old ones


----------



## HivefleetIngensus

Personally, I don't like the new scheme. I think with nids, its very niddy to *not* know where nid starts and gun begins. It even suggests that in the current codex.


----------



## Warlock in Training

The Space Marine Codex talks alot of the new Hive Fleet called Jormugad or something close to that. Maybe that will be the new Scheme or some more made up BS form Codex Ultrasmurf.


----------



## Devoro

They're fighting the orks in octavius right now, right?

Maybe the guns are red so the grub-bullets will go faster. :laugh:


----------



## Siphon

Devoro said:


> They're fighting the orks in octavius right now, right?
> 
> Maybe the guns are red so the grub-bullets will go faster. :laugh:


Now that made me laugh.


----------



## Galahad

Am I the only one who thinks the critter on the first page looks like it was made out of spare parts? LOL
I'm not a fan, but hey new models and units are new models and units. Better than nothing by miles.


----------



## Blue Liger

Model may not be great but who knows it's rules could blow peoples minds away.
Emphasis on the "could"


----------



## Winterous

:O
Me like...



Warlock in Training said:


> The Space Marine Codex talks alot of the new Hive Fleet called Jormugad or something close to that. Maybe that will be the new Scheme or some more made up BS form Codex Ultrasmurf.


Hive Fleet Jormungandr I think is what you mean.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jörmungandr
It's a Norse myth, about a 'world-serpent' or something.


----------



## Azkaellon

Galahad said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the critter on the first page looks like it was made out of spare parts? LOL
> I'm not a fan, but hey new models and units are new models and units. Better than nothing by miles.


Oh no you jinxed it now we will get new stats and no models for them!!!! Wave 2 demon style!!! IT JUST WON'T HAPPEN!!!


(Booo i wanted my post count to stay 666!):ireful2:

P.s. I have Decided on a color Scheme.......Tealish Green Skin, and Black Carpace with Yellow dots...they shall be...FROG NIDS FROM HELL!


----------



## Death Shroud

bitsandkits said:


> i hope we get the parprant and tootfex


Or the most gribbly slimey beast of all the "GavThrope":biggrin:

What I (and almost everyone else) really want to see is plastic Gargoyles.


----------



## Azkaellon

Death Shroud said:


> Or the most gribbly slimey beast of all the "GavThrope":biggrin:
> 
> What I (and almost everyone else) really want to see is plastic Gargoyles.


Would still rather have a plastic hive tyrant.

The interesting thing is... at game's day italy the following was said

"If anyone wants a new hive Tyrant Sculpt they will have to buy one from forgeworld"

Keyword SCULPT! if they make him plastic he would keep the same sculpt =D


----------



## oblivion8

tyrant doesnt need to be plastic compared to some of the other stuff.
mainly gargoyles, but the thing that absolutly needs plastics is raveners.
Im sorry but 100$ for a unit of 4 is retarded. I would like raveners and gargoyles in plastics before anything else


----------



## Azkaellon

oblivion8 said:


> tyrant doesnt need to be plastic compared to some of the other stuff.
> mainly gargoyles, but the thing that absolutly needs plastics is raveners.
> Im sorry but 100$ for a unit of 4 is retarded. I would like raveners and gargoyles in plastics before anything else


Oh im just saying its the model that in plastic would make my life easier since i seem to manage to chip anything i get my hands on!


----------



## thatkid358

I cant wait for the new codex

i started nids right at the end of the 3rd edition dex then a month later the 4th edition came out....

under those circumstances you can realise how its been a very long time for me


----------



## Azkaellon

thatkid358 said:


> I cant wait for the new codex
> 
> i started nids right at the end of the 3rd edition dex then a month later the 4th edition came out....
> 
> under those circumstances you can realise how its been a very long time for me


and that some of your models are fugly as sin......(hates old warriors, but if you take the arms and legs off they make cute zoanthropes!)


----------



## Winterous

Witch King of Angmar said:


> and that some of your models are fugly as sin......(hates old warriors, but if you take the arms and legs off they make cute zoanthropes!)


o_õ
He said 3rd ed, in 3rd ed the current warriors and gaunts were in use.


----------



## Azkaellon

Er...Whoops! i mean second ed warriors.........*cough*


----------



## IronWithin

Warlock in Training said:


> The Space Marine Codex talks alot of the new Hive Fleet called Jormugad or something close to that. Maybe that will be the new Scheme or some more made up BS form Codex Ultrasmurf.


Sorry to jump back on this, but I seem to recall that Phil Kelly's Nids army years ago was called Hive Fleet Jormungandr. They had a black and yellow colour scheme. Now I dont recall if they were ever mentioned in the fluff before, so I can't say for sure whether the fluff inspired him or he inspired the fluff. Can anyone shed some light on it?


----------



## Sytus

I do think you're correct,they appeared in the Rok Of Ages Campaign in WD.


----------



## bitsandkits

Jörmungandr is also sometimes referred to as the Midgard Serpent (Old Norse: Miðgarðsormr) or the World Serpent.Its GW borrowing from mythology again rather than having the guts to be original


----------



## Winterous

bitsandkits said:


> Jörmungandr is also sometimes referred to as the Midgard Serpent (Old Norse: Miðgarðsormr) or the World Serpent.Its GW borrowing from mythology again rather than having the guts to be original


Oh hi there just about every fantasy film ever created!

Using titles from mythology is an easy way to convey the meaning they want.
There is little more fearsome than a creature of the ocean, because of the nature of their domain.
Naming a Hive Fleet after such creatures is not only daunting, but is quite appropriate to their method of travel, they travel through space in 3 dimensions, you do the same in water.

There are a few Hive Fleets not named after beasts of the sea, don't have the names on hand, and I don't care to search for them at the moment.
I looked into this naming quite deeply when looking for a name for my own fleet, it's all very interesting.


----------



## hijynx

Hive Fleets are named by the Imperium after "ancient beasts and terrors" or something like that according to the fluff/codex. For example: Behemoth, Kraken, Leviathan, etc....


----------



## oblivion8

space wolves mentions a collosus... seems on par with kraken and such


----------



## Sytus

What exactly do you mean by Collosus?The Wolves have a nid-like creature called the Kraken though.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Hive Fleet Collosus


----------



## EmbraCraig

bitsandkits said:


> Jörmungandr is also sometimes referred to as the Midgard Serpent (Old Norse: Miðgarðsormr) or the World Serpent.Its GW borrowing from mythology again rather than having the guts to be original


True, but at least they're consistent - fits the theme and all that.

And looking at the original names they come up with for the new creatures, can you blame them?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Soooo... This new model is kinda disappointing

1) it's metal
2) it's not exactly revolutionary
3) a bit... amateurish? ugly, anyone?

Blah bleh I hope something cool will pop out for Nids... been waiting for...

...Shankfex!!!! It's tusked, but in all the wrong places!


----------



## Sytus

I'm just hoping for new HQ's of some sort and a few plasticked metal kits.
Anything more is a bonus.


----------



## Salahaldin

The best carnifex variant there is: a Khornifex - 1800pts.

WS 10 BS 10 S 10 T 10 W 10 I 10 A 10 LD 10 SV 1+

Special Rules:

• Blood Vomit

Boiling blood spews forth from the gaping maw of the Khornifex. This blood is supplied by whatever it eats (Even un-manned vehicles; it turns the metal into blood.), and boiled with it's own rage. This is a shooting attack with the following profile:

Range Template Strength 10 AP 1 Type Assault 10


• When Traitor Marines Get Mad, They Turn Into Greater Daemons. When Greater Daemons Get Mad, They Turn Into The Khornifex

A Khornifex may enter play by replacing a Daemon Prince, in exactly the same manner as a Daemon Prince replaces a Chaos Space Marine.

• When Hell Freezes Over

Should a Khornifex, for whatever reason, be killed in a game, choose one of the following equally unlikely circumstances to be a house-hold rule:

- Space Marines and Chaos Space Marines will always side with each other.

- Dark Eldar, Tyranids, Necrons and Orks may not ever inflict a wound or damage result to a vehicle; their gentle spirits and ethical beliefs don't condone violence.

- All Eldar and Tau ranged weaponry are replaced with spears and bows, and all close combat weaponry are replaced with clubs, to represent what technologically backwards people they are.

- If Imperial Guard take a single casualty, they automatically lose; the tactical commanders can't countenance the loss of a single guardsmen, for any reason.

- All Inquisition armies have LD 2 and must re-roll any Leadership tests that result in Insane Courage.


----------



## bitsandkits

that stat line look alot like the stat line of a blood thirster from back in the rouge trader days believe it or not.


----------



## Azkaellon

Um....try to keep this thread on topic about the new nids please? No more crazy never going to happen stats and so on.


----------



## Salahaldin

OK, sorry about that. I just thought after all these carnifex variants the Khornifex deserved an honorary mention.


----------



## oblivion8

wow salahaldin made me laugh, but ya i meant hive fleet collosus (way back when I posted)


----------



## deathbringer

Not impressed to be honest by that nid. Actually the pyrovore was the best part of this thread. Nid with flamer to my ear which sounds awesome

Quite like the new codex picture though, not going to do the army but definitely interested in hearing more
And yeah metal i agree it does look ugly its the spikes on the back, dont impress me, looks like they ran out of ideas so they stuck a spike on it


----------



## Sytus

Was in my local GW and while I was paying for some genestealers,the plastic Trygon was mentioned once again by a blue-shirt...in a low murmur in mid-sentence...
I don't know what to believe...

Oh,well.


----------



## Master_Caleb

For the sake of not getting yelled at for starting a new thread I'll post some new stuff buried in the middle (if an admin can add them to the first post it'd be great). From BOLS:

The latest from the mill following up on the last set of Tyranid rumors:

-Release date is January 16th (apparently pushed back due to some manner of printing snafu)

-A new Tyranid Batallion box is listed on retailer schedules for December 5th oddly enough. Contents are currently unknown.

-Carnifex will be made to be more assaulty. The shooty buildouts are said to have been dropped in overall power.

-Many FOC options for Warriors based on buildouts.

-Genestealers are going to be reduced stat wise. Moved to Elites.

-Broodlord and Lictors will be much improved.

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## elkhantar

Master_Caleb said:


> For the sake of not getting yelled at for starting a new thread I'll post some new stuff buried in the middle (if an admin can add them to the first post it'd be great). From BOLS:
> 
> The latest from the mill following up on the last set of Tyranid rumors:
> 
> -Release date is January 16th (apparently pushed back due to some manner of printing snafu)
> 
> -A new Tyranid Batallion box is listed on retailer schedules for December 5th oddly enough. Contents are currently unknown.
> 
> -Carnifex will be made to be more assaulty. The shooty buildouts are said to have been dropped in overall power.
> 
> -Many FOC options for Warriors based on buildouts.
> 
> -Genestealers are going to be reduced stat wise. Moved to Elites.
> 
> -Broodlord and Lictors will be much improved.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ~MC


Well, I like that the carnifex will be made more assaulty. Currently it isn't worth half its points for assault.

Genestealers better get a large price discount if they are going to be reduced stat wise. They're already expensive enough as they are

Broodlord improved shall be nice. With the tyrant as good as it is I rarely see the need to field the broodlord (unless I go for the all GS army). It ties in nicely with the new SH broodlord sculpture (love the guy!)

Lictors really needed improvement, so no surprise there. They may even become a choice after the power-up!


----------



## Rye

Lictors were hilarious. We once had one jump out of a bush and wound itself. Must've received a particularly nasty twig in its eye.


----------



## Winterous

Rye said:


> Lictors were hilarious. We once had one jump out of a bush and wound itself. Must've received a particularly nasty twig in its eye.


I like to think of it as, he's encountered some enemies while sneaking around, taken a wound and then nommed them.

I have, on a few occasions, had a Lictor jump out of a puddle, assault a unit of Guardsmen, and DIE TO THEM.
:\


----------



## Azkaellon

Winterous said:


> I like to think of it as, he's encountered some enemies while sneaking around, taken a wound and then nommed them.
> 
> I have, on a few occasions, had a Lictor jump out of a puddle, assault a unit of Guardsmen, and DIE TO THEM.
> :


That's why the guard now carry standard issue "Bug Zappers" the size of lemon russes.


----------



## Winterous

Witch King of Angmar said:


> That's why the guard now carry standard issue "Bug Zappers" the size of lemon russes.


LEMON RUSSES?
What's next, a Lime-era?


----------



## Azkaellon

Winterous said:


> LEMON RUSSES?
> What's next, a Lime-era?


Yup, when the hive tyrant squeeze's them into the bio-mas you get a great drink.


----------



## Sytus

_New!
Tyran-ade!
Now in new flavours!
Kola-Kroot!
Bubblegum Dorn!
and 
Lemon Russ!_


----------



## Orochi

Must admit, I loved it when you could have a Lictor jump out of a Tiny bush or something.

Once, I played a game with a mate and there was a little plastic 'out-house' (thats an outside toilet to those who don't know)....He just couldn't resist...I knew exactly where his lictor hiding


----------



## Winterous

Orochi said:


> Must admit, I loved it when you could have a Lictor jump out of a Tiny bush or something.
> 
> Once, I played a game with a mate and there was a little plastic 'out-house' (thats an outside toilet to those who don't know)....He just couldn't resist...I knew exactly where his lictor hiding


He must have eaten a Plague Marine


----------



## HandOfNephthys

Winterous said:


> He must have eaten a Plague Marine


Die-arehia?
Bwa-Bwa-Bwaaaaaa.

Oh, and my lictor died from 4 cadian shock-troopers las-rifles (the lictor was epileptic) :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

HandOfNephthys said:


> Oh, and my lictor died from 4 cadian shock-troopers las-rifles (the lictor was epileptic) :laugh:


An all too common occurrence :no:


----------



## oblivion8

well my lictor has died to many times to count (yet I still field the bugger)
lets see:
-death by scout fist beating
-death by slow as hell necron warriors
-death by tau firewarriors poking

and yet my poor little brain sucker managed to kill a chaos defiler in one turn making it explode, which reminds me:

-death by exploding vehicle strapnel


----------



## Winterous

oblivion8 said:


> and yet my poor little brain sucker managed to kill a chaos defiler in one turn making it explode, which reminds me:
> 
> -death by exploding vehicle strapnel


He's good at vehicles, but he doesn't do windows.

Oh, and my outflanking Genestealers have been heavily injured to exploding vehicles too many times to count!

*edit*
Whoops, subconsciously plagiarised you :S


----------



## oblivion8

lol no worries, and ya genestealers just love sploading stuff.
I really hope that stealers dont get to dumbed down in the new dex, cuz they are the only troops I currently own :/


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

They will, cause everyone thinks they are overpowered. They aren't, its only cause think people are that they do so damn well.


----------



## Azkaellon

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> They will, cause everyone thinks they are overpowered. They aren't, its only cause think people are that they do so damn well.


Yup pretty much, they are pretty damn pricey as well.


----------



## Alexander_67

Its Hideous! like looking at the forge world malanthrope through a circus mirror, distorted and just plain wrong.


----------



## oblivion8

I dunno, I will place the shred of hope I still have left in gw with stealers staying at least as good as they are (not the same mind you) 
all i have are 3 fex's a tyrant (with 3 guaerd), stealers, 3 thropes, broodlord and 3 lictors...... o and my spore mines but I really dont think those will be coming out of the cuboard anytime soon. hopefully that will still make me a half decent army, lest i start saving my pennies and dimes for some.... dare i say it...... guants D:


----------



## MaidenManiac

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> They will, cause everyone thinks they are overpowered. They aren't, its only cause think people are that they do so damn well.


Genestealers are supposed to be damn good in CC:good:

Back in the good old days (RT+2nd) they were on the same level as a SM commander ( in terms of dealing out pain), and theyve stayed that way ever since. They are exactly as bad-assed as they should be:biggrin:


----------



## Winterous

MaidenManiac said:


> Genestealers are supposed to be damn good in CC:good:
> 
> Back in the good old days (RT+2nd) they were on the same level as a SM commander ( in terms of dealing out pain), and theyve stayed that way ever since. They are exactly as bad-assed as they should be:biggrin:


Yeah, all they need is a power weapon, and-
OH WAIT BROODLORD!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Yes, they are killy, but are pretty fragile and also damn expensive. They are balanced at the moment, due to their high cost. But people complain and so they will be raped


----------



## MaidenManiac

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Yes, they are killy, but are pretty fragile and also damn expensive. They are balanced at the moment, due to their high cost. But people complain and so they will be raped


Totally agree with you WLS. There will always be whiners, hopefully that wont ruin the stealers day. Taking dangerous out of the Genestealers context would be as taking Power Armour out of Space Marines:nono:

I fully do believe that Feeder Tendrils (if they stay as an option) will be increased in points


----------



## Winterous

MaidenManiac said:


> I fully do believe that Feeder Tendrils (if they stay as an option) will be increased in points


And Acid Maw made cheaper, same with all the other 4 point upgrades.
Extended Carapace isn't really as useful as you'd think, really all it gains you is a better save in melee, as is it's not worth 4 points I think.


----------



## oblivion8

ya four points is pretty overkill for a 4+ save.
The only upgrade that can really be fairly 4pts is the scything talons, but even then, 3 pts would also be fair imo.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

I think its a must for outflanking stealers. Keep in mind most basic weapondry is AP5, so you half casualties against alot of things.


----------



## Winterous

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I think its a must for outflanking stealers. Keep in mind most basic weapondry is AP5, so you half casualties against alot of things.


Still though, they're usually small units, and there are usually some heavy weapons scattered around that are free to shoot them.
More often that not, the amount that EC will help you is another unit firing at them, which isn't much of a gain.


----------



## oblivion8

Its unfortunate, but you just got to keep em in cover....
if your fielding 30+ stealers then a 4 point upgrade adds up 
you could take a unit of thropes or biovores for that amount (or another fex for that matter)


----------



## MaidenManiac

oblivion8 said:


> Its unfortunate, but you just got to keep em in cover....if your fielding 30+ stealers then a 4 point upgrade adds up


Very true. Certain Tyranids can get very expensive quickly, and in very few cases thats worth more then another unit :no:




Alexander_67 said:


> Its Hideous! like looking at the forge world malanthrope through a circus mirror, distorted and just plain wrong.


Hahaha this is great  The old 2nd ed Tyrant was, in my gamingclub, known as the "circus director", this will be his stand in now:biggrin:


----------



## oblivion8

MaidenManiac said:


> Hahaha this is great  The old 2nd ed Tyrant was, in my gamingclub, known as the "circus director", this will be his stand in now:biggrin:


lol no doubt. That would really fit into a flying circus list!
now if only that new unit could teleport or something....


----------



## VanitusMalus

Maybe they could add a Tickle Tyrant. He has several feathers growing out of his elongated appendages and any enemy he fights in CC gets tickled to the point of pissing themselves. Any unit with a Ld of 8 or more suffers one additional wound after the combat is resolved, as his mates mock him for pissing himself to the point of suicide.

In the grim future there is only honour, even if you've pissed yourself.


----------



## Winterous

VanitusMalus said:


> Maybe they could add a Tickle Tyrant. He has several feathers growing out of his elongated appendages and any enemy he fights in CC gets tickled to the point of pissing themselves. Any unit with a Ld of 8 or more suffers one additional wound after the combat is resolved, as his mates mock him for pissing himself to the point of suicide.
> 
> In the grim future there is only honour, even if you've pissed yourself.


What about a Hugafex?
It's like an old Screamer-Killer, but the scythes are padded, and it spits love.


----------



## Sytus

VanitusMalus said:


> Maybe they could add a Tickle Tyrant. He has several feathers growing out of his elongated appendages and any enemy he fights in CC gets tickled to the point of pissing themselves. Any unit with a Ld of 8 or more suffers one additional wound after the combat is resolved, as his mates mock him for pissing himself to the point of suicide.
> 
> In the grim future there is only honour, even if you've pissed yourself.




Oh boy, a Tickle-me Tyrant!


----------



## malusdarkbane

yes something new to kill


----------



## Stella Cadente

you really should NOT be feeding GW ideas like this, you know what there like, next we'll have the dildofex to get more female gamers.................................what?, I ain't explaining what it does.


----------



## oblivion8

kittyfex: arguably the cutest member of the tyranid race.

although cats can be pretty ninja, so maybe it'll work out for the best...


----------



## Azkaellon

Stella Cadente said:


> you really should NOT be feeding GW ideas like this, you know what there like, next we'll have the dildofex to get more female gamers.................................what?, I ain't explaining what it does.



What does it do?:laugh:


----------



## Khorothis

Rapelictor: using its numerous tentacles, this breed of Lictor will sneak up behind your troops and violates them in ways that'd make Slaanesh proud. Its attacks are equivalent to the number of units he gets in base contact with and has power weapons. If it manages to charge its target then he catches them by surprise and attacks on an I10, and always wounds on a 4+ and successful invulnerable saves must be re-rolled, because surprise tentacles from behind are tough to defend against. Its a Beast, 50 points each, squad size 1-5, armour save 4+.


----------



## Galahad

Alright guys, either talk about the new nids or let the thread die


----------



## Juroda

I want it! I want it! I want it!
So cool! I can't wait to see other models!


----------



## Azkaellon

Galahad said:


> Alright guys, either talk about the new nids or let the thread die


Thank you.

Also on the rumor front we now know there will aparently be TWO diffrent trygon varients. If where really lucky more info on this will apear soon.


----------



## Bindi Baji

there should be some more tyranid stuff going up on the site very soon


----------



## Azkaellon

I will update the thread first post when the pictures are released.


----------



## Commander_Culln

My local store manager says they go up for pre-order on 7th December.


----------



## bobss

Touche Commandeer Culln. Ive also heard that the Trygon kit ( as well as having varients of the Trygon) also has a plastic ''hole'', thats stuck on the base, with the main piece coming from it. The folks on Warseer, as per usual are going off their nuts about this, but from me its a conservative ''cool'', I wonder if theres a scaled down version for Ravenors?


----------



## Bindi Baji

bobss said:


> I wonder if theres a scaled down version for Ravenors?


just the one "hole"


----------



## jackd334

By hole, what do u mean? Do u mean like a worm whole kinda thing, like a crater/tunnel? Or like, a living bio-tunnel of some sort (please spare me the jokes)? As in like a giant maw (like the sarlac) in the base? Ooh, and its on a base?  How big/small is it then?


----------



## Bindi Baji

jackd334 said:


> By hole, what do u mean?


it's a bit, well, hole-ish, a sort of hole in the ground. that's as good as you'll get :grin:


----------



## Bindi Baji

I apologise regarding the lack of pictures going up, they were due on friday afaik


----------



## zas240

please sir, could we have some more pics?:biggrinyes i know your not in control of the pics)
but yeh, these look awesome. mmmm dripping tentacles.


----------



## bobss

> please sir, could we have some more pics?(yes i know your not in control of the pics)
> but yeh, these look awesome. mmmm dripping tentacles.


There are no pics. Just the lashwip-poisen-thingyme, which if the current rumours are true is devastating as lashwips have some new awesome ability in CC

GW has _really_ cracked down on rumours and pictures lately. But, im willing to bet alot of stuff that you will get pics of EVERYTHING this week or next.


----------



## vista101

hmmm im not to sure...


----------



## Tim/Steve

Well advanced copies of the codex should hit stores (as in in-store copies) in a few weeks so we should get 100% access soon enough.


----------



## Underground Heretic

From what I've heard on Warseer, the black boxes tend to be about five weeks ahead of releases, so we should be seeing some tyranid goodness soon.


----------



## jackd334

Hmm. i sure hope so, i wanna see this trygon, and any new potential charcaters or monsters for converting


----------



## Tim/Steve

Yup, seeing a copy of the new rules for things will take the pause off my nid conversions... I still want to convert some warriors over to make more raveners, but I dont know if I will want the new raveners or if warrior spam is going to hit in a big way


----------



## tiechiman

Wow, looks pretty cool, might just look at nids now.


----------



## bobss

Seriously guys. If Skaven and the previous releases are anything to go by, then im pretty sure there will be pics on the GW website within this week or next, with ALL the stuff ( unless in 2 parts ) being posted on very soon.


----------



## Master_Caleb

bobss said:


> Seriously guys. If Skaven and the previous releases are anything to go by, then im pretty sure there will be pics on the GW website within this week or next, with ALL the stuff ( unless in 2 parts ) being posted on very soon.


You are correct my friend. December 7 is when pre-orders start, which means you can most likely expect everything to appear on GW's website that day. In other news my FLGS can already pre-order the battleforce.... 105 dollars of you don't know what you're going to get yet. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Commander_Culln

Might be nothing, but...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=6500072a

Enlarge the 'nid picture, and either this guy is an amazing convertor, or a hint at what's to come.

I could swear the two big ones at the front are Hive tyrant, but not the ones currently on sale...


----------



## bobss

The new Battleforce is exactly like the old one. Termagaunts and Gaunts-with-claws are getting split into seperate boxes.

On the subject of Ravenors - by using the power of common sense, its possible to deduce that there will be bits for Devourers, deathspitters and spineifists for them in the new plastic kit. I mean, its something like 3 for a fair amount of money, and that only ever happens when there enough spare bitz to blot out the sun left over.


----------



## Vaz

He's a good converter.


----------



## Azkaellon

bobss said:


> The new Battleforce is exactly like the old one. Termagaunts and Gaunts-with-claws are getting split into seperate boxes.
> 
> On the subject of Ravenors - by using the power of common sense, its possible to deduce that there will be bits for Devourers, deathspitters and spineifists for them in the new plastic kit. I mean, its something like 3 for a fair amount of money, and that only ever happens when there enough spare bitz to blot out the sun left over.


3 Raveners for 45 if i remember right.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Witch King of Angmar said:


> 3 Raveners for 45 if i remember right.


WTF??? Thats the worst pricing ever, how can they justify 3 small plastic models costing £45?


----------



## Azkaellon

KarlFranz40k said:


> WTF??? Thats the worst pricing ever, how can they justify 3 small plastic models costing £45?



45 canadian and us. And raveners are bigger then terminators dude:victory:


----------



## Vaz

They'll be 20, like Warriors.


----------



## Master_Caleb

bobss said:


> The new Battleforce is exactly like the old one. Termagaunts and Gaunts-with-claws are getting split into seperate boxes.
> 
> On the subject of Ravenors - by using the power of common sense, its possible to deduce that there will be bits for Devourers, deathspitters and spineifists for them in the new plastic kit. I mean, its something like 3 for a fair amount of money, and that only ever happens when there enough spare bitz to blot out the sun left over.


Are you really sure about that? In all the new battleforce at least a little bit has changed, and I'd be surprised to see a $15USD price increase for the same thing. I could see 5 like what happened to the guard, but I just have trouble seeing this. Who told you about it? Allot of times rumors go around, and may or may not be true. Also it doesn't make sense for GW to pull it off the shelf it was going to come out exactly the same. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## bobss

I know because theres been alot of rumours, from reliable sources, and its also come up for Advance Order on other sites. There may be a price increase, or perhaps decrease, depending on your country, like with Skaven.


----------



## Master_Caleb

I have actually read that they are taking the carnifex out, and adding more gaunts... Not a very good change IMO, but I think it proves the rumors are still just that. Rumors. Either way I doubt the battleforce is staying the same. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## bobss

Really? I mean, it would make sense in theory, but why are they not including a ''Big'' model or tank? It supports the theory of cheaper Gaunts, thus more spammable. But... well its rumours at the end of the day!


----------



## Azkaellon

If i remember right the new battle force has

16 Hormagaunts
16 Termagaunts
3 Warriors
8 Genestealers
3 ripper swarms


and the price is still 105.00

I must say...i miss the old battle force...why not replace warriors with ravener's...that would of been sweet


----------



## Underground Heretic

New pricing info courtesy of the Bitz Barn via Rogue Market. Follow link for photos of hive guard, raveners, gargoyles and tentacle-thingy. [as I've work to do could some one post the pics?]

99120106017 Tyranid Battleforce 46 Fig Box 5-Dec-09 $105.00

99060106064 Tyranid Spore Mines 9 Fig Blister 16 Jan-10 $16.50

60030106003 Codex: Tyranids (English)96pp 16-Jan-10 $25.00

99120106016 Tyranid Ravener Brood 3 Fig Box 16-Jan-10 $44.50

99120106018 Tyranid Gargoyle Brood 10 Fig Box 16-Jan-10 $29.00

99120106019 Tyranid Trygon / Mawloc 1 Fig Box 16-Jan-10 $49.50

99110106063 Tyranid Pyrovore 1 Fig Box 16-Jan-10 $33.00

99120106021 Tyranid Termagant Brood 12 Fig Box 12-Dec-09 $24.75

99120106020 Tyranid Hormagaunt Brood 12 Fig Box 12-Dec-09 $24.75

9906010606201 Tyranid Venomthrope 1 Fig Blister 16-Jan-10 $20.00

9906010606101 Tyranid Hive Guard 1 Fig Blister 16-Jan-10 $20.00


----------



## exsulis

*Nid picts*








More nid picts


----------



## HivefleetIngensus

Just for the record, those are the new Venomthrope, Ravener, Hive guard (or Pyrovore), and Gargoyle models, respectively.


----------



## Azkaellon

thats the Hive guard.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Has to be, its a Hive Tyrant/Warrior Hybrid. Probably the Heavy Support Warriors rumoured to be coming.


----------



## Winterous

Love the Gargoyle, he looks wicked!


----------



## oblivion8

ravaners look fine, venomthrope is kind of iffy IMO. 
the gargoyles though are awesome, good nice plastic.
also good to hear that the trygon is confirmed


----------



## bishop5

those look awesome!


----------



## bobss

Holy Hotdogs! the Ravenors and the Gargoyles are mediocre, but the Tyrant Guard is great and that fucker at the top is BADASS!


----------



## deathbringer

I do like the tentacles however I must admit that these pictures have convinced me that i will never collect nids in my life.

However the old tentacle boy looks bloody brilliant


----------



## Usaal

Well I already have 13 Raveners anyway so thats not intersting to me.
But I will Finally be able to afford a swarm of Gargoyles if they are plastic now 
Those other 2 units will have to prove themselfs with stats before they find a place in my hive fleet


----------



## KarlFranz40k

YES!!!! Although I'm feeling a little let down by the ravenor, it just looks like the current warriors with different front talons and a tail, I prefered the heads on the current metal ones.


----------



## Vaz

As long as Flying Tyrants allow Gargoyles to be taken as Troops, I'm fucking happy. 

And it's a Toxathrope, apparently.


----------



## Khorothis

Heres a tad bit more info. Heretic already posted the majority of it, but I thought you might want to see it for yourselves.

http://www.miniwargaming.com/blog/warhammer-gaming-systems/40000-40k/new-tyranids/


----------



## KarlFranz40k

From miniwargaming:

Included in this battleforce are:

-3 Warriors
-16 Termagaunts
-16 Hormagaunts
-8 Genestealers
-Ripper Swarms

The bastards have went and took the fex outta the battleforce, just doubled the number of guants! :angry:


----------



## Misieq145

What about plastic winged tyrant? Is there any chance we get it or...?


----------



## Underground Heretic

From what I read on Yes the Truth Hurts this is a means to (re)turn Tyranids to a swarm army that can field triple digits of models in a standard game. I honestly don't know how my tau will deal with the hordes descending on Fi'rios, but Ethereals protect us, we will keep fighting.

For the Tau'va!


----------



## bobss

There wont be a Flyrant, Alessio Thingamabobbie said at some Games day that you '' Will have to buy the Forgeworld one '' - Bastard


----------



## Sytus

Dudes,how long hasThis Thing been up for sale on GW's site?It's not ven for preorder,it's for general sale!
I don't like this new battleforce...


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Sytus said:


> Dudes,how long hasThis Thing been up for sale on GW's site?It's not ven for preorder,it's for general sale!
> I don't like this new battleforce...


Like I said, they've ditched the fex for more guants, and increased the price by a tenner, if we go by the old price of nids, then you save a mere £6 by buying this box, whereas the last one saved about £24. Arses.


----------



## Tim/Steve

... and thats if you want the hormogaunts, which currently I certainly dont, but we'll see with the new codex if they are worth it.


----------



## flankman

atm the gaunts are still good because of the mobility there just far from worth the 13-15 points (massing them w/o upgrades makes em even less worth it)


----------



## Winterous

flankman said:


> atm the gaunts are still good because of the mobility there just far from worth the 13-15 points (massing them w/o upgrades makes em even less worth it)


I take 13 point Hormagaunts, the S is a staple, and the extra I or WS is just nice.
With their 4 point cost reduction in the new codex, I think they'll definitely be worth it!


----------



## flankman

is it rlly 4 points reduction? i know they need it but will GW provide?


----------



## Winterous

flankman said:


> is it rlly 4 points reduction? i know they need it but will GW provide?


Well that's one of the rumors flying around, supposedly confirmed.


----------



## bobss

Oh yeah, Ive heard it too, and it seems plausible. The swarm element of Tyranids is supposedly going to become ''more real than before'' with points reduction to Gaunts. Like Skaven Clanrats/Slaves. GW money-making strat anyway?


----------



## Winterous

bobss said:


> Oh yeah, Ive heard it too, and it seems plausible. The swarm element of Tyranids is supposedly going to become ''more real than before'' with points reduction to Gaunts. Like Skaven Clanrats/Slaves. GW money-making strat anyway?


Well, short of making Gaunts GOOD individually, how else would you make swarm armies more viable, considering the frequency of Mech lists now?


----------



## Tim/Steve

Either you make the gaunts better, give more of them or make them small numbers but usefully endless (like being able to appear in the middle of the board- current WoN means anything killed in turns 3+ isnt going to get back to the fight unless the enemy are really close to your board edge).... of course they could just do a mix.

Problem I will hopefully have is that my 2000pt hoard will become my 1500pt hoard, and then I wont be able to carry enough models to get a new 2000pt list... what dreams may come


----------



## flankman

well i hope indeed that they reduce the cost, since atm they almost cost as much...AS A SPACE MARINE!!!!!!!


----------



## Sytus

No,they don't.


----------



## Tim/Steve

One of the most common builds of hormogaunts is the 15pt one with toxin sacs, +I, +WS and flesh hooks.... a basic Tac marine costs 15pts.

But even with that build the hormogaunt is going to lose- even if you charge into combat without any shooting happening each hormogaunt should only kill 0.33 marines on average... while if it goes wrong and you let the marines get a rapid fire off at you each marine should kill 0.89 hormogaunts
- so to sum up, at range your toast, and in combat you are barely making a dent... I know which I would prefer as my troops (and I have no regard for tacs). Actually its even worse since Im not bothering to add in the free sgt, special and heavy weapons.


----------



## 'Nid mistress

im personally not a fan of gaunts. i had an entire unit killed off within the first couple turns...they hadnt even reached the enemy yet. i just go for genestealers instead.k:


----------



## Winterous

Tim/Steve said:


> One of the most common builds of hormogaunts is the 15pt one with toxin sacs, +I, +WS and flesh hooks.... a basic Tac marine costs 15pts.
> 
> But even with that build the hormogaunt is going to lose- even if you charge into combat without any shooting happening each hormogaunt should only kill 0.33 marines on average... while if it goes wrong and you let the marines get a rapid fire off at you each marine should kill 0.89 hormogaunts
> - so to sum up, at range your toast, and in combat you are barely making a dent... I know which I would prefer as my troops (and I have no regard for tacs). Actually its even worse since Im not bothering to add in the free sgt, special and heavy weapons.


Wait really?
People give them all that?

I give them Toxin Sacs and +1 I.
My purpose is to hit hard on the charge, using Catalyst if they're in cover, and hope to get a Sweeping Advance.
I mean really, they're still Gaunts, they're supposed to be expendable!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Which at 13pts a pop, they aren't.


----------



## Winterous

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Which at 13pts a pop, they aren't.


Once the unit has engaged in a few assaults, all they're useful for is taking an objective.
There are unavoidable casualties for such a fragile unit, so you can't expect them to do more than a few rounds.


----------



## Commander_Culln

Advance orders are now up:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat1490603&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k

I like them but why no new hive tyrant with the new hive guard ...

EDIT: After doing a bit of digging I discovered hive guard are NOT tyrant guard but a complete new species! Also I note the complete lack of new character models.


----------



## Underground Heretic

Nice catch, Commander! Love the pyrovore and the mawlock is just disgusting...why is it nurgle and tyranids so often look best when you want to puke?

Edit: Cullin, nice second catch on confirming the rumor on broodlords!

Double edit: Warriors are troops...odd, now that I think about it the entire new nid battleforce is a troops choice, if you buy or convert a broodlord.


----------



## Commander_Culln

Also I think GW have confirmed that the Broodlord will be an upgrade for 'stealers because if you look in the troops section of the tyranids it is there!


----------



## bobss

OMFG! That Trygon! God damn!

Ravenors suck in my opinion, but hell, they`re plastic, Garygoyles are ok, and the Metals look sweet to.


----------



## flankman

dont you dare diss my poor ravies! for 48 points they have good shooty powers and 12 '' charge there tactical value was really high they were rarely used because they were medal models bought in singles 



so, are they bringing back the good ol red terror? (i want an excuse to bring it dispite the fact that its very risky to transport)


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Trygon is a mere £30!!!!! I'M GETTING ONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Commander_Culln

If you look at the what's new today section on the GW section you can see that someone has converted his red terror so it doesn't look like it. Also warriors are now troops!


----------



## bobss

God Damn! I *Have* to blow that up with a Vendetta!:laugh::taunt:

This is the first 40k release for... ever, that I havent responded by saying ''Want. Now''


----------



## Sytus

AARGH
The removed the broodlord from the HQ slot...now there's just a hive tyrant?
That's just a shameless way of making us buy that big,expensive(more xpensive than trygon) model.


----------



## Katie Drake

I doubt the Hive Tyrant will be the only HQ choice available... I'm not sure what the alternative(s) will be, though. :no:


----------



## Baron Spikey

The seeming provisio that *IF* you take a Hive Tyrant as your HQ you can have Warriors as Troops would indicate that their are other HQ options.


----------



## Commander_Culln

Um. It might be nothing but the entire collectors range has disappeared from the 'nid area... Is it possible that, like they used too, they are doing two Nid releases in January, and in the second one we might see the red terror. Just a thought...


----------



## Bubblematrix

Damn, I said to myself "no second army" and especially "not a new hyped up release", but there is a big part of me leaning towards these new nids.

hmm, maybe I finish my titan then allow myself the guilty pleasure of some nice face eating aliens


----------



## jackd334

im tempted to do a diorama/duel of one grabbing a SM speeder asit fys past. wold dovalkery but wu be a little pricey


----------



## Llamafish

At last i going to use my broodlord again!!! And my precious Genestealers aint going to be sodding elites!!

and the trygon aint a expensive as i thought it would be...... what the catch?


----------



## Catpain Rich

genestealers weren't elites in the last book, weren't they?


----------



## Commander_Culln

RED TERROR IS RETURNING!!! Look in the fast attack section of the 'nids and you will find him there instead of the collectors area, this only tells me that the red terror is coming back! Also on the same note old one eye is a heavy support option.


----------



## flankman

cool the venomthope will be a walking cover smoker that also wounds things in CC on a 2+ (i hope its power weapond or that it chooses who he attacks)


----------



## flankman

must have,,,,,,,,,,,playtest leak......*faints*


----------



## Sytus

Commander_Culln said:


> RED TERROR IS RETURNING!!! Look in the fast attack section of the 'nids and you will find him there instead of the collectors area, this only tells me that the red terror is coming back! Also on the same note old one eye is a heavy support option.


I'm quite sure they were already in their current slots as wel as in the collecters area.


----------



## Llamafish

Catpain Rich said:


> genestealers weren't elites in the last book, weren't they?


no there werent, but i heard rumours there getting moved to elites..

and running 30 odd genestealer that would suck


----------



## Riandro

Just looked at the raveners. Damn, £27/$44.50 for 3 models????? 
Either they are bigger, or they have been buffed up quite a bit.

Might just get some warriors and replace the legs with arms and make them look like they are pooping out of the ground,

As for the Tip nid, (Venomthrope), i dont know, it looks cool, untill you get to the lower half of the body, maybe a carnifex lower torso is needed here? Plus i think you could get away with bending one(or two) of the tenticles to touch the ground for a little bit of extra support.


----------



## flankman

i wish theyd make zoanthopes less tippy (2nd ed plzzz)


----------



## oblivion8

w00t, nice trygon/mawgonthingy, the only problem i have with it are its little scything talons 

Raveners are fine im just glad they are in plastic but really? 54$ seems a bit high...
pyrovore looks awesome, however whether it looks 40$ awesome reamin to be seen.
EDIT: And looking back, holy shit on a cracker, my precious stealers are troops!!!!! wahahaha I knew they wouldnt have pulled a dick move like that on us stealer lovers. and broodlord in troops? odd,... and also, there are so many elite choices now its going to be tough to find what i want to field. Maybe zoan's toxithropes and lictors......


----------



## Evil beaver2

50$ for a trygon! I might just get 5 and call it an army.


----------



## flankman

i wonder if more then one venom cannon /warrior brood will be playable again, if not il have to either buy 8 more warriors or RE convert them


----------



## Tim/Steve

There was a rumour going round that you could take warriors as a heavy support option.. and that if they did they could all have the stronger weapons plus some stat upgrades. I have no idea if this was complete rubbish or not though.


----------



## Katie Drake

Can't wait to see the stats on the Hive Guard's Impaler Cannon... sounds pretty nasty from its description on the GW site.


----------



## liforrevenge

Wow, warriors as troops? That means a 100% monstrous creature army is technically possible right? Sounds crazy... fun!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Warriors aren't Montrous Creatures.


----------



## Katie Drake

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Warriors aren't Montrous Creatures.


Bigger than Gaunts and 'Stealers, at least.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Yay, troops that can 1- survive, 2-wont run away, 3- score and 4- are cheap enough to be left behind the main wave... woohoo. Tyranids using tactics to win just seems weird though (mine always just try to kill everything).

I was always struggling to fit in warriors in the current book, hopefully this'll change things. Personally Im hoping that the older rumours that stealers would be elites are going to be correct, or more accurately that they are good enough to warrent them being elites :grin:
If broodlords are non-HQ then something else will really have to have the option of being taken as HQ. I cant imagine warriors will be able to be both HQ or troops options. The only other things I can think of are putting zoanthropes back to HQ (like 2nd ed) or that the venomthrope is HQ... cant imagine trygon/mawloc/pyrovore will be anything but heavy support (ok, mebbe fast attack for the trygon/mawloc).


----------



## Munky

Well I for one am well happy, first the Space Wolves get an awesome codex and models (my second army) and then the Tyranids get some proper detailed models and hopefully a balanced codex at least. Though the Raveners kit sucks balls -oh well cant have it all!
I suppose the Trygon/Mawloc more than makes up for it :grin: Will that be useable in 40k or just Apoc?


----------



## Winterous

Tim/Steve said:


> Yay, troops that can 1- survive, 2-wont run away, 3- score and 4- are cheap enough to be left behind the main wave... woohoo. Tyranids using tactics to win just seems weird though (mine always just try to kill everything).


However nasty a front they put up, the Tyranid hordes ARE directed by a supreme intelligence after all.
Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if the Hive Mind was was more powerful than the Chaos Gods!


----------



## Bubblematrix

One thing which is bothering me (or not) is - is the FW trygon bigger? better? or now just more expensive?

It seems like GW has completely made redundant the FW kit, which is fine by me but a little confusing a move.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Sure they did the same thing with the IG valk kit


----------



## Underground Heretic

Going by the GW store section the Tyranid FoC will be filled with everything except maybe HQ and Fast Attack. I don't know if the ravenors can compete with Zoanthropes for points, but I'd expect to see an FoC actually similar to Tau: lots of elites and heavies, some troops and one headquarters. I'm actually surprised they moved Zoanthropes (hence the bolding), but it will help Tyranid players a lot because there will be less competition for heavy slots, but it will be more between Trygons and Carnifexes. Sorry biovore, you're going to need a huge buff to compete. Why don't you and my skyray go have a beer.

HQ- Tyrant and Guard
Elites- pyrovore, venomthrope, hive guard, *Zoanthrope* and lictors (death leaper)
Troops- Warriors, guants, stealers, rippers 
Fast- Ravenors, gargoyles (Red Terror)
Heavy- Trygon, Carnifex, biovore (Old One Eye)


----------



## lordbug

1 why is the warriors troops.
2 why is the broodlord troop

3 its just gay


----------



## Tim/Steve

Underground Heretic said:


> Fast- Ravenors, gargoyles (Red Terror)


yay, Percy the Pink Terror's long banishment in my cupboard can finally end... he was going to be Rudolf the Red Terror but I decided he just wasnt dark enough to carry it off :grin:
I might need to sort out his base though when I see the new rules, though if he is still a MC he'll keep his MC base (MC on a termy base just looked silly to me so I upgraded him... stops him falling over too).


----------



## Underground Heretic

I was basing the FOC I posted on what I looked at on the GW website under the ordering section. Why warriors are troops, I don't know. I can guess that the broodlord, as has been rumored in this thread many times before, is in the troops section because it is an upgrade for the genestealers, who are also troops.

And yes, lordbug, this should make you merry! I will hope that is the definition you were using, as I would think that most people would be able to make a better argument then using [(ad hominem attacks), strike that] _language generally considered derogatory_ in a "family friendly" forum. Have a jolly good day!


----------



## lordbug

@underground heretic-your post could make sense if you used ad hominem correctly just to let you know gay means a few different things whos to say I didnt mean it in the nicest of ways? So before you go and say anything think about it, why wouldnt I like my past HQ choices as troops? I love it I just wanted to make sure I didnt get the wrong information before I go and order new models.


----------



## bobss

> 1 why is the warriors troops.


A) Fuck knows B) I can guess its to bolster the Troops section, and possibley prevent Genestealer spam C) Also, this gives you an opportunity to play a highly specialised ''Monster'' list, although Warriors arnt MC, but still D)to free up the Elites section for all the new Goodies E)it kinda fits into the fluff



> 2 why is the broodlord troop


A) Because the Broodlord is an upgradable character for Genestealers B) IMHO it never really worked as a HQ choice, unless you were going for a ''strike force approach'' C) fits into the fluff better.



> 3 its just gay


Lol! Im not even going to bother with this, ill just let Underground Heretic fight this battle, in which their will be one inevitable winner...  seriously, dont even bother trolling. Personnaly, I wouldn`t of even dared to of acted like this, when I was so new, for fear of Jezlad ripping my balls off, and other mods/senior members telling me to go F- myself and banning me for being a Noob. And I woudldn`t want to get banned, Heresy`s a great site for discussing wargaming related matters. In my experience, its much better than Warseer, etc etc with a more relaxed atmosphere


----------



## Underground Heretic

From Bramguant on the BOLS Lounge, with spelling and terms corrections



> Hormagaunts: Improved Initiative. Point costs halved.
> 
> Gaunts: nothing new there.
> 
> Gargoyles: A poisoned attack that excactly works as the Warhammer Fantasy Poisoned attacks rule work: Each roll of 6 to hit always wounds. Armour saves applied normally. Poison glands available. Point Costs halved.
> 
> Raveners: Plastic Kits of three with lots of options for thorax weapons.
> 
> Tyranid Warriors: Improved armour saves, 3 _wounds_ each. Core unit. You still may have Tyrant Warrior Alphas as HQ choices.
> 
> _Lictor_: 3 for a FOC, no 0-1 Limit. 3 _wounds_.
> _Lictor_ Death Leaper: In the list. WS9, I 7, Rending on 5+.
> 
> Old One Eye: In the list.
> 
> Red Terror: NOT in the list.
> 
> Hive _Tyrant_: The major HQ choice again.
> 
> Hive Guard: Harpoon Cannon does not need LOS. _Long_ Range weapon.
> From a different angle, they really do NOT look like Centaurs at all. They just lean on their middle limbs to balance, _but_ they really are not 2 pairs of legs.
> 
> Genestealers: Point costs dropped. No info if they are _troops_ or elite.
> Broodlord: Upgrade to all Genestealer squads. Psychic powers.
> 
> Venomthrope: _poisned_ Attacks that wound on 2+. Grants 5+ cover save to all models within 6 inches.
> 
> Pyrovore: Melee Monster with flaming template weapon.
> 
> Zoanthrope: _Apparently_ no 0-1 choice any more.
> 
> Carnifexes: Squads of up to 3. Increased ballistic skills.
> 
> Trygon: He's there. Monstrous Creature.
> 
> Mawloc: He's there too.
> 
> Expect some new weapon symbiotes.


----------



## lordbug

Can the squad of 3 carnifexs operate by them selves or do they have to stay together?
Also you can take a broodlord in each gene stealer squad?
All apologies to anybody who was offended by the post from before did not mean to offend anybody.


----------



## Katie Drake

lordbug said:


> Can the squad of 3 carnifexs operate by them selves or do they have to stay together?


They form a squadron of Monstrous Creatures, so they need to stay together. This is really scary for opponents of the Tyranids.



> Also you can take a broodlord in each gene stealer squad?


Yes.

Katie D


----------



## flankman

how do you know these for sure?


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Of course we cant be 100% certain of all these details, but since the release is so near, chances are the source has seen the codex or atleast snippets of it.

WOOT!!! Warriors have 3 wounds!!!


----------



## Catpain Rich

Brilliant, harder to kill nids. That's definitely want everyone wants *masses of sarcasm*


----------



## Katie Drake

Catpain Rich said:


> Brilliant, harder to kill nids. That's definitely want everyone wants *masses of sarcasm*


Psh. I bet if Kroot got tougher you wouldn't complain.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Catpain Rich said:


> Brilliant, harder to kill nids. That's definitely want everyone wants *masses of sarcasm*





Katie Drake said:


> Psh. I bet if Kroot got tougher you wouldn't complain.


Touché!

Im really looking forward to the new Codex which hopefully brings some balance between things, and makes for a more flexible way of playing them Nidz. Mind you I dont have an army of them myself, but they always makes for great visual opponents on the table


----------



## Katie Drake

And it's a very satisfying feeling to gun them down in droves with your anti-infantry weaponry.


----------



## Winterous

KarlFranz40k said:


> WOOT!!! Warriors have 3 wounds!!!


Well, this is proof that Synapse will no longer provide Instant Death immunity!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

But they are rumoured to get a T boost as well =D


----------



## Catpain Rich

Katie Drake said:


> Psh. I bet if Kroot got tougher you wouldn't complain.


A fair point :wink: but we all know that kroot wont get any updates of any kind ever. So it's a bit of a moot point.

I do hope that the warriors are able to be insta-killed or that's an insane amount of firepower you'd have to pour into a larger squad of them to take them down.

Touché Drake, touché


----------



## Underground Heretic

From the BOLS wire, courtesy of Sildani



> At least two new bioweapons: a canon (Hive Guard and/or Pyrovore) and a thorax swarm (Pyrovore?).
> 
> Broodlord no HQ (still hoping for Broodlord Alpha being one).
> 
> Ravenors compatible sizewise with Warriors (was said before IIRC)
> 
> Carnifex gets more attacks and better BS. Broods of 3 confirmed.
> Hate to complain like this, but I really hope they don't let Carnis be the new Nob bikers. At least SW will have a good target for Jaws.
> 
> Biomorphs for Gargoyles not included but sprue available separately (most people will have enough from the gaunts boxes). "Venom rending" confirmed (automatic wound on 6).
> 
> Trygon same size as FW one (see attached pic, my trygon based on a CD). Monstrous creature, parts compatible with carnifex. Will form tunnel swarm together with Ravenors. Will get Apocalypse data sheets in WD Ferbuary. Alpha Trygon Synapse.
> 
> Mawloc (German Morgon!) shock troop, can fall back, can borrow/disappear during movement phase just to shock back next round. If Mawloc base shocking in contact with enemy base, place 5" template above and everyone in contact with it will get S6 AP2 hit.
> Well, someone finally found a better version of Skyleap. This may mean the Mawlock will see a lot of table time.
> 
> Pyrovore called cc monster with said acid spray attack, but personally I am still convinced of the second artillery attack. GW suggests to also use Pyrovore counting as big Biovore.
> 
> Broodlord and Warriors removed from HQ, leaving the lone Hive tyrant (still hoping for Alpha variants).
> 
> Tyrant guard gets frenzy and another rule, if Hive Tyrant is killed.
> Frenzy is a Fantasy rule, so possibly the Rage USR
> 
> Lictor not 0-1 anymore, one more life, cheaper. Death leaper in Codex with some special rules and mail order only.
> 
> Red Terror not rulewise in Codex (just mentioned), model can be used counting as Ravenor.
> 
> Zoanthrope has "long range" anti-tank (longer than before?).


Here's the news. I do hope the Warriors don't go to toughness five with a four plus save and three wounds. That's going to be hard even for me to shoot down. But thunder hammers are good as always. :headbutt:

Edit: there are also rumors floating about Synapse no longer preventing Instant Death and Carnis being T5. I can see the removal of ID protection, but not the toughness drop. If both go through I will have little trouble with Carnis, but then they would be essentially warriors with one more wound... I really can't see that happening.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

T5 Carnifexs? Highly unlikely IMO. If they do drop then I'm counting my Fexs as Tyrgon/Mawlocs cause there is no way a beast the size of a carnifex is T5 >:-|


----------



## Underground Heretic

Update from Adam at Space Wolves Grey on Blogspot.com. These seem to be an expansion of what was over at BOLS and I wonder how accurate these will be. I guess we'll have to wait till January. Till then, this is quite fun.



> Hive Tyrants are to gain increased Weapon Skill and Initiative.
> 
> Tyrant Guard gain Furious Charge and Rage if the Hive Tyrant they are protecting is slain.
> 
> Lictors have a reduced points cost and increased stats such as 3 wounds.
> 
> Hive Guard are like Tyrant Guard, but with a new gun, BS4 and do not need Line of Sight.
> 
> Pyrovores have similar stat line to tyrant guard with a Flamer that is 2+ Poisoned and AP3. Fortunately it isn't an artillery piece from the sounds of things.
> 
> Tyranid Warriors have a 4+ save and 3 wounds as standard.
> 
> Hormaguants are half price and gain I5 and Ld6.
> 
> Gargloyles have a special poison rule where all to hit and to wounds with their guns auto-wound on a 6. It's not rending. Oh, and their points have been reduced as well.
> 
> Carnifexs are 1-3 per Heavy Support slot and have WS4 BS3 as standard.
> 
> Trygons are unber combat machines who can deepstrike in and if they land on a unit, the Trygon counts as having charged them.
> 
> Mawlocs are not as good as Trygons in combat but have some special burrowing rules. They burst out of the ground like the Trygon, but instead of being in close combat, they place a large blast marker where they appear. All models touched by the template take a Strength 6 hit at AP2. Any models that survive are pushed to the edge of the template. In subsequent Tyranid turns, the Mawloc can dive back underground and re-emerge next turn (without rolling for reserve) in the same manner.


----------



## xaiff101

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk271/xaiff101/TYRcatalog_army_zoom.jpg?t=1260437606

A pretty nice pic of the new nids.

Notice the Old One-Eye looking model towards the top right.


----------



## Winterous

xaiff101 said:


> http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk271/xaiff101/TYRcatalog_army_zoom.jpg?t=1260437606
> 
> A pretty nice pic of the new nids.
> 
> Notice the Old One-Eye looking model towards the top right.


I see nothing that looks even close to Old One-Eye in that picture.
What do you mean?


----------



## Tim/Steve

Have to agree.. other then the trygon I dont really see any nids in the opt right, and certainly nothing that looks like old one eye. Then again if it was to return I would expect a new model: the old one was based on the 2nd/3rd ed fexs, so doenst look like its in the same genus as the current fexs.


----------



## Winterous

Tim/Steve said:


> Have to agree.. other then the trygon I dont really see any nids in the opt right, and certainly nothing that looks like old one eye. Then again if it was to return I would expect a new model: the old one was based on the 2nd/3rd ed fexs, so doenst look like its in the same genus as the current fexs.


3rd ed, and yeah, they look dramatically different.


----------



## Usaal

I think he means the Trygon in the base, but its not Old One eye for sure.


----------



## oblivion8

wow, so almost everything it seems is getting a price drop, and increasing on stats 
whats the catch?

or is it following the trend most games take (albeit slower) and powering up with each new codex? 
8th eddition will see guants costing 1pt and having 6's for every stat except wounds (becuase that would just be over powered)

im not complaining of course, im thrilled, just curious...


----------



## Warlock in Training

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> T5 Carnifexs? Highly unlikely IMO. If they do drop then I'm counting my Fexs as Tyrgon/Mawlocs cause there is no way a beast the size of a carnifex is T5 >:-|


Daemon Princes are T5 uke:, so dont think for a second a Carny wont be put in the same situation.


----------



## Stella Cadente

xaiff101 said:


> Notice the Old One-Eye looking model towards the top right.


looks more in the centre to me, and its just a carnifex with the half blasted head option modeled, although theres nothing to stop a player saying it is old one eye of course


----------



## bobss

Stella`s right, its an ordinary Carnifex with the Regenerate head option. And thats a badass picture!


----------



## flankman

assuming fex's do get squads of 3, then t5 wont be that bad (especially if each one can be geared diffrently for wound assigment)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

T5 won't be that bad, solong as they get Eternal Warrior. Otherwise a Broadide Team will be able to wipe out 3 Carnifex in one salvo :no:


----------



## xaiff101

My bad, after looking at it again I noticed that it is just another Trygon. But the new Raveners and Gargoyles are in there, also.

Again, my bad.


----------



## Tim/Steve

T5 wont be bad from a gaming PoV... but it'll make it pretty damn painful to transport a nid army if there is a corresponding points drop: <9 fex or 3 trygons being taken at something like 2-3k games plus the hundreds of gaunts, handful of gargoyles, stealers and warriors and mebbe a huge tyrant with wings... you're looking at more then one large army case to transport it all.

I already thought fex/tyrant models were way too big for what they were (I was raised on 2nd ed nids and still use those models)- 2nd ed the tallest model was the 2.5-3" fex, now we have an 8" trygon. Used to be that a small case would easily carry a 3k army, especially if you used another box for any tanks you might have had (there wouldnt have been many unless you did rhino rushing) while now you could probably quite easily make a 1000pt nid army that couldnt fit in a small case.
- sure armies are looking more and more impressive but thats not much good if you cant carry your army anywhere...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

xaiff101 said:


> http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk271/xaiff101/TYRcatalog_army_zoom.jpg?t=1260437606
> 
> Notice the Old One-Eye looking model towards the top right.


looks more like a Trygon to me


----------



## Munky

Right guys I got my copy of Jans WD today!
Ive read the article on the nids and the battle report against the salamanders and Legion of the Damned and heres what ive found.(points costs from battle report to give you an idea)

Tyrant -200pts ish 
- OLD ADVERSARY(something to do with reserve rolls)
- PAROXYSM (psychic power?)
- LEECH ESSENCE (psychic power?)
- Heavy Venom Cannon?
- mention of bestowing preferred enemy to nearby units (upgrade?)

Tyrant guard - 60pts

Venomthropes - 55pts
- Poison cloud (unsure of rules) but does give nearby units 5+ cover save and Defensive Grenades.

Pyrovore -? pts
- str 5 template weapon

Warriors - 30pts ish
- do have 3 wounds and 4+ save(one was melta'd to death possibly no _eternal warrior_ rules?)

Zoanthropes - ?pts
- Str 10 AP1 _Lance_ weapon

Trygon - 200pts
- tunnel allows further Tyranid reinforcements to enter from that point.

Mawloc- 170pts
- Str6 Ap2 burst attack, and can dive and resurface later on.

Deathleaper - 140pts
- 3 wounds
- can disappear and reappear in cover somewhere else(not 100% on that it was a written statement not an outright rule)

Carnifex - 180 ish pts 
- Str 9
- Broods of 1-3

Genestealers -14 pts
- seem the same as before, high ws and rending
- Broodlord is upgrade character, can have Psychic powers.
- Possible Ymgarl variant (mentioned with Deathleaper as "Legendary Creatures")

Scything Talons - allow to reroll hit rolls of 1!

Thats all I could find.


----------



## admiraldick

can someone please do me a favour and post the images from the advanced order on line? i'm using work's internet and i can't get onto the GW website, or veiw JPGs (as they are in the GW e-mail).


----------



## bobss

Your wish is my command

New Trygon










New Mawlock










New Ravenors










Garygoyles










Pyrovore










Venomthrope










Hive Guard










Hope this helps.


----------



## newt_e

Was it a GW yesterday evening, and they had the sprues for the plastic Raveners and the Trygon. They looked good. They'd built the Trygon, and it's a decent size. 

Spent a bit of time discussing the Alpha version of the Warriors and Trygon and which units where also HQ - they were unsure themselves sadly.

The new WD clears some of that up though.


----------



## bobss

When will the new White Dwarf be in the shops?


----------



## newt_e

bobss said:


> When will the new White Dwarf be in the shops?


Mine came through the post today, so I'd guess fairly soon (not that that helps much).


----------



## Catpain Rich

It's usually out the week before the next month. So xmas time maybe


----------



## bobss

Thanks guys, I wonder if its in tommorow? ill check anyway


----------



## admiraldick

WD comes out on the last Friday of the month. though i doubt seriously it will come out on Christmas Day, so it will probably be this Friday.


----------



## oblivion8

still think the broodlord needs some hq lovin XD wheres alpha broodlord when you need em?

and is it just me or are there a lot of entries which dont seem to have any models. some of the units seemed so abstract, I coudnt think of what they could be. special character gargoyle when all gargoyle models look the same?


----------



## Katie Drake

oblivion8 said:


> and is it just me or are there a lot of entries which dont seem to have any models. some of the units seemed so abstract, I coudnt think of what they could be. special character gargoyle when all gargoyle models look the same?


It's probable that there'll be a second wave of model releases, so don't give up hope yet. Failing that, there's always conversions.


----------



## bobss

> It's probable that there'll be a second wave of model releases, so don't give up hope yet. Failing that, there's always conversions.


I agree, though Im still hoping for Daemon`s second wave, which is doubtful as they are not mentioned as getting models for Battle Missions. You should have an idea as to what these units look like, there`ll be artwork in the Dex...


----------

